# Nach Paused  auf Aegwynn / PVP



## Fillmore (11. April 2017)

Hallo Forum 

Nach einer Pause von mehr als einem Jahr, will ich wieder mit WOW anfangen.
Bin auf dem Server Aegwynn mit meinem Panda Hunter. Lohnt es sich da in irgendeine Gilde
zum Solo spielen einzutreten? Gibt es neue Spots wo man auch mal ein wenig gammeln und labern/chatten kann?
Sonst noch wichtige Tips im ganzem?

Bin ab jetzt in WOW Solo weil alle anderen aufgehört haben.

Grüße und bis bald


----------

